# Simple Green or Bicycle Simple Green?



## somno (Jul 17, 2007)

Some books (like "The Bicycling guide to complete Bicycle Maintenance and repair) suggest that Simple Green bike cleaner may be more gentle on the bike's parts than regular all purpose Simple Green. 

Do I really have to buy the bike Simple Green (which I suspect is more expensive) or can I just use the cheaper all purpose Simple Green?


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

I didn't realize there was a simple green for bikes. I just get the regular concentrate and mix some up when I need it. I don't think the bike one would be necessary. If you want it to be more gentle, just water it down.


----------



## emptybe_er (Jan 15, 2006)

The Simple Green "Foam" is good stuff but doesn't merit the higher price. I'd definitely dilute for "general" cleaning at a 1:12 ratio. The only time it's worth using in a stronger concentration is for heavily soiled parts (chain, cogs, etc.). 

* Chain - use an empty Gatorade bottle and fill it with a 1:2 solution of Simple Green (hot water is better - breaks up the oil). . . drop dirty chain in there, cover and shake. Scrub the grit off using an old toothbrush and rinse thouroughly. Air dry for about 6-8 hours, reinstall, lube and ride. . . not only is the chain "bling-bling" but you'll notice smoother shifts too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Markie_Mark (Jan 12, 2007)

You can buy whatever cleaner you want!! From heavy duty degreaser that we use at dealerships to light degreaser you might find at a hardware store. Just know how much to mix. To much and you can burn paint, stain crap like crazy...and so on.


----------



## mx_599 (Dec 10, 2005)

the regular stuff diluted, as mentioned, is fine. score yourself a sweet electric pressure washer too. you'll thank me later if you learn to use it right

mx


----------



## dkatchi (Oct 15, 2019)

*Composition/Information On Ingredients*

It seems that Bike Cleaner and Degreaser has slightly different ingredients than All-Purpose Cleaner. Please refer to attached Safety Data Sheets

Bike Cleaner & Degreaser has been specifically developed and designed for its purpose. Thus, you should use the Bike version rather than All-Purpose.

View attachment Simple Green Products SDS - Bike Cleaner and Degreaser.pdf


View attachment Simple Green Products SDS - All-Purpose Cleaner.pdf




















As you can see above, many of ingredients are removed for Bike version.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Wow, good thing someone came along to clear this up. I'd been waiting 11+ years...:eekster:


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

noapathy said:


> Wow, good thing someone came along to clear this up. I'd been waiting 11+ years...:eekster:
> 
> View attachment 1287063


Same here! Waited 11 years for an answer 

Sent from my snail mail via Tapatalk.


----------



## dr hoo (Jan 12, 2004)

dkatchi said:


> It seems that Bike Cleaner and Degreaser has slightly different ingredients than All-Purpose Cleaner. Please refer to attached Safety Data Sheets
> 
> Bike Cleaner & Degreaser has been specifically developed and designed for its purpose. Thus, you should use the Bike version rather than All-Purpose.


Both are acidic. Citrus based cleaners are all acidic.

So long as things are rinsed completely, not a problem to use either. I wouldn't soak things in SG for long periods of time, repeatedly, personally. Thinking chains here.

Buy the regular concentrate which is super cheap, dilute to whatever for use, then rinse completely.


----------



## dkatchi (Oct 15, 2019)

All-Purpose is extremely economical and can apply to many applications safely and eco-friendly.

As long as it gets rinse thoroughly and proper lubrication, All-Purpose shouldn't be much issue for Bike chains, especially if you can remove the chains from the bike. 

I wouldn't use All-Purchase spraying to clean such as derailleurs and cassettes, as those sections are somewhat difficult to get rinse thoroughly. This is my opinion only. I barely use water. 

There may not be significant differences between All-Purchase vs Bike Cleaner, except the price. So, it gets to individual desires and needs.


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

dr hoo said:


> Both are acidic. Citrus based cleaners are all acidic.
> 
> So long as things are rinsed completely, not a problem to use either. I wouldn't soak things in SG for long periods of time, repeatedly, personally. Thinking chains here.
> 
> Buy the regular concentrate which is super cheap, dilute to whatever for use, then rinse completely.


Acidic? Try basic. Degreasers, detergents, soaps are basic. Citrus cleaners use citrus oils, not the acidic juice.
SG and other strong degreasers, be very cautious with aluminum, i can tell you from personal experience that they mess up raw aluminum. Freind was told by chain manufacturer to stop using it on chains as he kept getting chain failures after using SG on them. Not sure what exaclt was happening, but they finally told him to not clean it with that.


----------



## JimmyAsheville (Oct 21, 2018)

dkatchi said:


> It seems that Bike Cleaner and Degreaser has slightly different ingredients than All-Purpose Cleaner. Please refer to attached Safety Data Sheets
> 
> Bike Cleaner & Degreaser has been specifically developed and designed for its purpose. Thus, you should use the Bike version rather than All-Purpose.
> 
> ...


yeah, but did they even have the bike version in 2008?


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Unless you're slathering your bike in grease and riding it on the sun, you probably don't need to use a degreaser at all.

Water works. Or some car soap if you want to get crazy. These ultra cleaning regiments introduce crap into your bearings and suspension, where wear is accelerated.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Dish soap and a scrub brush.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

carefully not to leave any heavy duty degreaser on anodized parts. they will have a chemical reaction within seconds. I only use watered down dish soap and rise right of way


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

Urine works...


----------



## dr hoo (Jan 12, 2004)

root said:


> Acidic? Try basic. Degreasers, detergents, soaps are basic. Citrus cleaners use citrus oils, not the acidic juice.


I see citric acid listed as an ingredient. And I read that on the internet on bike boards many times, must be true, right?

But checking, the ph of SG is claimed as 8.5-9.5, so slightly basic. Thanks for making me check and not just repeat what I have read!

Dish soap is 7-8, fwiw.


----------

